# Help! New Tajima NEO cant find center of design???



## 850-R (Apr 2, 2008)

I just got a "new to me" 2006 Tajima NEO and I am trying to stitch with it tonight and cant seem to use it like I am used to. Is there any way to get the machine to go to the center of the design?? My Brothers all trace from the center of the design out to the corners and then it goes back to the center. This NEO seems to trace from the point where the first stitch is made then to then to the four corners then back to the first stitch spot. This makes marking the center USELESS. Is there any way to get it to find the center for me??

Thanks


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I'll check if there's a manual way to set that in the machine;
but normally, you could set the digitized file to start in the middle of the design (actually anywhere) so that Neo will always start and go back to that center start point. This is our standard practice, but we also use other reference points (on the garment) depending on what reference point our client used.


----------



## 850-R (Apr 2, 2008)

vctradingcubao said:


> I'll check if there's a manual way to set that in the machine;
> but normally, you could set the digitized file to start in the middle of the design (actually anywhere) so that Neo will always start and go back to that center start point. This is our standard practice, but we also use other reference points (on the garment) depending on what reference point our client used.


 Thank you for the reply, I am really quite frustrated with this. What happens if the middle of your pattern is blank say it is name and the center of the name is an "O"?? Can you tell your software to put an imaginary stitch there so the machine sees it as center?? Sorry for all the questions. I have 2 other machines but they trace from the center of the pattern (machine finds it)....


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

850-R said:


> Thank you for the reply, I am really quite frustrated with this. What happens if the middle of your pattern is blank say it is name and the center of the name is an "O"?? Can you tell your software to put an imaginary stitch there so the machine sees it as center?? Sorry for all the questions. I have 2 other machines but they trace from the center of the pattern (machine finds it)....


I called my machine operator and was informed that you can't manually set it in the machine. Apparently, NEO starts from the origin and you can ask it to "go back to origin" after stitching.

So, you just have to ask your digitizer to set the start point in the center, and the stop point on the last stitch (this is our standard practice). In some digitizing softwares, I think the default is start point at the first stitch, and stop point at the last stitch, (off course, this default settings can be changed also).

And yes, don't worry, there won't be any stitch on the center, , it's just a "command" that will be shown on the software.


----------



## 850-R (Apr 2, 2008)

vctradingcubao said:


> I called my machine operator and was informed that you can't manually set it in the machine. Apparently, NEO starts from the origin and you can ask it to "go back to origin" after stitching.
> 
> So, you just have to ask your digitizer to set the start point in the center, and the stop point on the last stitch (this is our standard practice). In some digitizing softwares, I think the default is start point at the first stitch, and stop point at the last stitch, (off course, this default settings can be changed also).
> 
> And yes, don't worry, there won't be any stitch on the center, , it's just a "command" that will be shown on the software.


 
Ok, I am starting to calm down a little. Do you know what program you guys are using to digitize? I am my own digitizer most of the time so I am using PE Design which is Brothers software. Thanks so much for your help!!!!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I use an older version and a lower level Tajima Pulse DG/ML software. I think a lot of the forum members here have Wilcom, and a few maybe use Compucon software. Corel Drawings were also talked about a lot a few years back.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh, you digitize your own designs using PE software? Not really sure but there could be a "set start/stop points" in the software.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Also, on the Tajima, there is a setting that you can trace to the corners or trace the actual design. I can't remember how to do it, but it is in the menu under the tracing options.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> Also, on the Tajima, there is a setting that you can trace to the corners or trace the actual design. I can't remember how to do it, but it is in the menu under the tracing options.


Thanks Craig. Yep, that's right, although tracing the actual design is slower.


----------

